# HP Probook 6550b wont power up



## amahajan77 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a HP probook 6550b. When I press power button, all the lights flash and then goes off. Nothing happens. Any help will be appreciated. Tried taking out the battery and use just adapter, but the same result.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Also See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html
*
HP ProBook 6550b Maintenance and Service Guide*


----------



## amahajan77 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. There is a part below the RAM inside the box which is loose and I dont think I will be able to fix it with soldering gun or iron.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post a close-up picture of the piece that you are referring to.


----------

